# Wheat Thins ?



## adamf4i (Jun 6, 2005)

wheat thins original good or bad?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 6, 2005)

read the ingredients.......what do you think?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> read the ingredients.......what do you think?


Maybe he doesn't know?   

(I have to stick up for the nutritionally retarded)


----------



## adamf4i (Jun 6, 2005)

i know guys im sorry im dumb at this shit !!!!

 so they are bad then


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 6, 2005)

there only slightly better than regular potato chips.


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2005)

adamf4i said:
			
		

> wheat thins original good or bad?



the fewer man-made carbs in your diet the better off you are.  so wheat thins may be "better" than regular potato chips but they are garbage compared to oats, lentils, beans, etc.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2005)

Make some baked sweet potato or red potato chips.  Much healthier and pretty tasty and quick on the go.


----------



## thajeepster (Jun 6, 2005)

the ingredients in triscuits arent so bad, just whole wheat, salt, some oil, and monotryglycerides... whatever that is, but I wouldnt make them a staple in your diet.


----------

